
Cmder: portable console emulator for windows - octo_t
http://bliker.github.io/cmder/
======
bliker
Everybody hold tight for 1.1. I managed to get the git prompt working
[https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/2674600/1549691/1e3f6c02-4...](https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/2674600/1549691/1e3f6c02-4ded-11e3-870e-a76b6ae3bd77.png)

~~~
MrException
This is awesome, thanks for putting this together! Been looking for something
like this for a while.

------
mariusmg
I'm all for ConEmu gaining recognition because it's a great app and Maximus
totally deserves it.

But why repackage conemu and call it something else ?!!!

~~~
awestroke
Because it's not purely ConEmu, perhaps. What are you talking about?

~~~
mariusmg
Come on.....at least look at it before commenting.

"start vendor/conemu-maximus5/ConEmu.exe /Title Cmder /LoadCfgFile
../../config/ConEmu.xml"

It's ConEmu with a modified config file !!! Also .....don't want to be
negativist...but Monokai and portable mode have been part of ConEmu
since.....forever.

Again....maybe it's just me....but why try to "spin up" a ConEmu config file
as ...something else instead of just ...you know...show the world a customzied
ConEmu ?

~~~
bliker
Then there is clink and msysgit and (not yet published) git integration, I am
working on integrating some package manager. I will try to include any
software that I find helpful.

No this is not coding project. This is a project to bring something usable and
nice to people without having to read yet another "Check out my setup". It is
like oh my zsh, or some kind of dev-kit.

~~~
mariusmg
clink already works with ConEmu (enable it in settings/features). Look at
chocolatey for integrating a functional Windows "package" manager.

Good luck with the project.

~~~
tracker1
For that matter, having cmder etc in Chocolatey would be nice

------
aidenn0
So far, strictly worse than Console2 in everything I've tried. In particular
ncurses apps in an ssh session render terribly no matter what I set TERM to.
"ansi" works the best, but still I find myself hitting C-l to get rid of
garbage regularly.

~~~
roryokane
Link to Console2:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/console/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/console/)

~~~
MattF
I prefer ConsoleZ:
[https://github.com/cbucher/console](https://github.com/cbucher/console)

Currently maintained, works better with Windows 7, and used my old Console2
configuration.

~~~
who8mylunch
I tried Console2 years ago. More recently I tried ConEmu. Now I use ConsoleZ,
and I thinks it's great!

------
swah
Nice idea, but I was disappointed that it actually was some software that I
probably tried and could not use (ConEmu and I can't remember why...). Maybe
you could explain this new attempt?

(edit: mentions Conemu on the frontpage.. my bad)

BTW, why don't we have a bash in Windowsland? What are the limitations of the
underlying OS that make it hard?

OTOH: Congrats for delivering!

~~~
tinco
Since no one's actually answering your question, focusing on useless pedantics
instead, I'll do it:

The reason Windows does not have a decent virtual console, like OSX and Linux
do in the form if iTerm, xTerm, gnome-term etc has to do with the way the
console works in Windows.

The Windows console is very tightly coupled with a win32 system library, both
its functionality and the way it behaves graphically (to for example resizing)
are defined in that single place.

This practically means that most attempts of making it better in some way
proxy to a hidden view of the original console. I think ConEmu works like
this.

To truly make a better console on Windows, the links to that system dll would
have to be hijacked from the processes that are launched in your shell, and
replaced with references to your better alternative. Obviously this could be a
fragile thing, and for some reason I know of no project that's made any
headway in this.

I have tried the latter route myself for a little while, but after uncovering
how complicated it would really have to be I decided to go do something else.

~~~
simoncion
Perhaps I missed something. What does the Windows console subsystem have to do
with a program that interfaces bash with a VTxxx emulator? It's not hard to
make a scrolling multi-line text field that also accepts and passes along
keypresses to another program.

If I read it correctly, OP isn't looking to replace CMD or the Windows
Console. It seems that he's wondering why bash is so useful, but it isn't
bundled with Windows.

~~~
tinco
Well, if you take his comment literally then yes, but it would not be a very
interesting question because it's quite easy to install bash on windows and
use its nice features. And there's powershell which fits better in the Windows
ecosystem.

I read it as the question that has a much more interesting answer: Why doesn't
Windows have a good terminal? And the answer is, it's no use making one
because the Windows console subsystem, the one that is the de facto standard,
is so badly designed that it's near impossible to write a good terminal for
it.

~~~
simoncion
> [Windows doesn't have a good terminal because the Console Subsystem] is so
> badly designed that it's near impossible to write a good terminal for it.

Errm, Windows has a couple of decent terminals. PowerShell and Cygwin bash
come to mind.

The following I say with all the love in my heart, so please read it in that
spirit:

Saying that there aren't any good terminals for Windows because of the
suckitude of the Console Subsystem is like saying "There aren't any good
houses built on the ocean because a good, solid concrete foundation just sinks
to the bottom!". There are plenty of fine ocean-going houses, they're just
made out of steel, exotic or mundane fibers, or wood.

~~~
tonyarkles
Can you resize Cygwin bash to be wider than 80 characters? Last time,
admittedly a while ago, that I tried using unixy things on Windows, I ended up
exceptionally frustrated by the fixed width.

I suspect that's the "Console Subsystem" being referred to here.

~~~
simoncion
It seems that with a modern Cygwin (installed within the last six months) you
can. Moreover, if you perform (say) an ls, resize the terminal to a really
small width, perform another ls, then resize the terminal to its previous
width, the text from the first ls is restored to the screen. (I also remember
this behaviour from when I regularly used Cygwin four or five years ago.)

It's been a while, so don't hold me to this, but I _think_ there's a batch
file that you get a shortcut to on your desktop and start menu. If you don't
use that, you'll get the stupid unresizeable window. (Because, yanno, all of
the Cygwin stuff was designed to work alongside CMD.exe, too.)

------
snarfy
What does this add over conemu? Is this just conemu + clinks + msys
repackaged?

~~~
bliker
Nothing actually, but you do not have to do it yourself. There is quite a lot
of configuration and so on. But if you already have this setup, no big reason
to switch.

------
st0neage
Not bashing, I _actually_ want to know: How did a terminal emulator get blown
up to 250MB?

~~~
bliker
Majority is the msysgit not terminal emulator. If you do not want linux tools
use the mini version. That has more resonable 7 MB.

~~~
st0neage
Ah there's what i was missing. Thanks!

------
elliottlan
The 7zip difference is indeed shocking.

------
talles
Downloading right now.

Kudos for the idea and the presentation, nicely done. Really nice.

~~~
talles
I just downloaded and its awesome.

There is just one, one little thing: I can't type letters with this accent
'´'. Like á or é. When I type ´ it clears the current line content.

~~~
ZeWaren
Same thing here. I can type é or è, but not à, É, Ç and more.

Seems very nice though.

------
SchizoDuckie
I've just created an issue. The size difference with msysgit included seemed a
tiny bit weird to me. Could it be a result of a symlink being packaged as
individual files?

[https://github.com/bliker/cmder/issues/54](https://github.com/bliker/cmder/issues/54)

------
brokenparser
I'm always confused when "portable" and "for $OS" appear together in a title.

~~~
Schiphol
I think this time it means that you can take it with you in a USB stick.

Relatedly, the English could use some proofreading. Otherwise, it looks good!

~~~
bliker
Please: [https://github.com/bliker/cmder/blob/gh-
pages/index.html](https://github.com/bliker/cmder/blob/gh-pages/index.html)
Afterwards please come pick up your beer.

------
jheriko
bravo.

as much as i struggle to think of something where i would use this by design,
every time i've been forced to try and use some *nix-y tools on window it has
been a nightmare of cygwins and mingws... i can see the desire for this.

on the other hand i'm yet to meet one of those problems where, with a little
thought and not having my hands tied, i can't remove the needless dependency
and end up with a better development environment too.

------
urlwolf
Great job. Still a bit laggy compared to a real unix terminal, but that's
probably because of the lack of fork(). Nothing you could have done...

------
queimadus
Anyone else having trouble pinning it to the taskbar and loading the cfg?

------
horzefli
i can't actually find the source code, it seems the only thing there is a ruby
that downloads binaries? can someone enlighten me?

------
eonil
Looks good. Finally Windows get a real terminal?

